# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 5/22/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Overall, it has been a great week of fishing for both crappie, walleye, and surprisingly, they are still catching a bunch of white bass in the Mahnoning river. See the pictures from this week on our website! 

*Walleye- Walleye are being caught by boat with anglers primarily targeting 5-7 FOW near the Southern end of the lake (German Church ramp) with 1/16 and 1/8 oz Fireball Jigs, Nuckleball Jigs, or Whistler Jigs tipped with nightcrawlers. *

Crappie- Crappie are being caught both from shore and from boat all over the area, with Berlin seeming to be the best spot to target if you are fishing from shore. Fewtown, Biddell and Lowe Road have all been popular spots to target. 

Saugeye- Atwood continues to be good for Saugeye. Most anglers on boats are targeting humps/points and using Fireball jigs tipped with bigger minnows. 

White Bass- White bass continue to be caught as we have had anglers bringing buckets or stringers in most of the week. 1/16 oz jigs and Panfish assassins have been the best bait this week in alewife, glow, and monkey storm. 

Catfish- Catfish have been caught all over the area on larger minnows and shiners, as well as nightcrawlers. Look for them in more shallow water than you would usually target.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Another great report as usual! Much appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks again Tall Tales and the catfish are biting good down my way in the Mahoning River as well on shrimp...... Rich


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

FlyFishRich said:


> Thanks again Tall Tales and the catfish are biting good down my way in the Mahoning River as well on shrimp...... Rich


What part of it are you on, the Milton side? I've never really fished that section much and wouldn't mind learning it. The Alliance white bass run is starting to get worse than the Maumee walleye run.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm down in Warren.....Rich


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

FlyFishRich said:


> I'm down in Warren.....Rich


Do you get any white bass over that way? Pike?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Guys been catching many smallies (some good ones) out of the Mahoning in the Lowellville area. Got to get there fast, though, their fix'n to tear the dam out. Their working on it as i speak.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MAHONING RIVER<<<<

Morning diesel,,,, any chance of posting some pictures of that DAM demo job? Just so us TAXPAYERS can see where our money is going!????
And that slurry pond up on the hill,,,, are they pumping it full yet?
*PLEASE let me know when they got ALL of that sludge pumped out & up,,,,, I'd love to TAKE MY OWN SAMPLE, & HAVE IT TESTED, for PPMs.*
AFTER ALL,,,, I was taught that there ARE NO LIMITATIONS in LIABILITIES,,,, concerning DUMPING hazardous wastes!???
And WE ALL KNOW WHO PUT 'IT' THERE,,,, RIGHT! ;>)
*
YA,,,, don't mind me,,,, I'm just tick-off about LOOSING ANOTHER ONE OF MY FAVORITE FISHING SPOTS!

ALL THEY HAD TO DO IS TAKE OUT THE MIDDLE 20',,,, and leave the rest of the concrete on both sides, for 'wingwalls',,,, to create some backwashes & pools,,,, AND SOME AWESOME PLACES FOR US 'OL FARTS TO SAFELY FISH!

BESIDES,,,,, THEY COULD'A GIVEN ME AN EXCAVATOR, HAMMER, & A DOZEN ROAD PLATES, & I COULD'A TORN THE WHOLE THING OUT IN A WEEK,,,, MAYBE LESS!
& 'I' woud'a done it FOR FREE! ;>)*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Diesel,,, (closer to topic ;>)

Do you have any pictures of those Mahoning River MUSKIES that you caught, BELOW THAT DAM?
I, & some of the non-believers, would love to see some!?


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Hey TT,thanks for the reports .What time will you open tomorrow(sat)


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just talked to Mike from Tall Tails, his hours tomorrow are 8-6



Daego Doug said:


> Hey TT,thanks for the reports .What time will you open tomorrow(sat)


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

great report thank you keep up the good work


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

stopped by the shop on thursday. bait machine wasn't working. Hope your hours are extended during the week soon.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Ya, i got a pic of the big one, somewhere. I'll look and see if i can find it.
I heard yesterday the folks are catching them right now.
I'll get down there later and snap some picks of the dam for ya.

To be honest, i never really care if folks believe me or not, i know what i've caught over the years. There are also some real nice pike in there as well.
A buddy got a big smallie early in the week (big for the river) 2.5-3 pounds. Most of the smallie in there are pretty little, but you can have a blast with a light outfit.

I haven't seen a slurry pond, they made a concrete barrier lined with some kind of fabric liner. I can see very large white industrial type bags being loaded and set in the barrier.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

$diesel$ said:


> Ya, i got a pic of the big one, somewhere. I'll look and see if i can find it.
> I heard yesterday the folks are catching them right now.
> I'll get down there later and snap some picks of the dam for ya.
> 
> ...



Ya,,,, many years ago, I posted a pic of the 42"er that I caught,,,,, with an excavator bucket!
And the writer for the Youngstown sports page use'ta catch & post pics showing the monsters that are caught up Warren,,,, but NOBODY, 'talks' about the monsters that are lurking from Strudders, down to the Beaver/ Ohio.
HUGE SECRETE!????


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry guys,,, one more off topic.

Hey Diesel,,,, you must have something 'turned off'?
I can't click on your name & 'Start a PM conversation'?

The only way, is for me to go to my old conversations file with you,,,, about those free lights.
I'm going to send you an updated Mahoning MUSKY pic, that I'm NOT ALLOWED to post. ;>)
Pm sent.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

The Berlin side of the Mahoning River is tricky.... to a certain extent, a lucky gamble if you get into them. The white bass that is. On a good day, when they are in there thick, I could get them along any sandy shore area. I've spent countless hours in the past, walking the side without the trail.... the Union Ave side. Some 20 minute walk back, which if the weeds and thorn bushes are high, is a pain in the rear...... but again, 20 min plus walk back (give or take 5 or 10 min), there's quite a few pools and log jams. This area is hit or miss, but when they are there, they are in thick... the best I've done back there was years ago before there was a limit. Filled two stringers.

Since a walking path has been added to the other side, I tend to start at 62/225 bridge and work my way down towards Gaskill, hitting any bend and eddie. This year, that plan has been a bust. 

Tried headed towards the lake on the trail side today with no success and down towards Gaskill..... 

There's a fella on Facebook that is averaging 40 to 100 white bass a day still, yet I cannot find one. Left and ended up having a much better day at Guilford. Got into some nice hybrids. Would love to catch a few river white bass, but it looks like I'm going to have to hit Maumee or Port Clinton for them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Hybrids" at GUILFORD???? Had the Fisheries guy tell me the lakes they stock and that Wasn't one of them! Must have been sometime ago?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Smaller rig the white bass are still in the mahoning.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> "Hybrids" at GUILFORD???? Had the Fisheries guy tell me the lakes they stock and that Wasn't one of them! Must have been sometime ago?


I sent you a private message.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> "Hybrids" at GUILFORD???? Had the Fisheries guy tell me the lakes they stock and that Wasn't one of them! Must have been sometime ago?


Stand corrected. Reread my email and it was there! Ever try Sippo?
Also,was at Berlin North of causeway Sat. Caught a big wb while crappie fishing. She still had eggs in a sack! If that's any indication, the run is just starting?!(of course the water was a whopping 68.6 degrees up there already)!


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Stand corrected. Reread my email and it was there! Ever try Sippo?
> Also,was at Berlin North of causeway Sat. Caught a big wb while crappie fishing. She still had eggs in a sack! If that's any indication, the run is just starting?!(of course the water was a whopping 68.6 degrees up there already)!


I'm stuck on shore and hate Sippo with a passion. Lol. Hated that lake since I was a kid. From that pier, on a decent day, I've landed a bunch of dink white perch. Occasional largemouth and some cats here and there.


----------

